# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΚΥΜΗ

## kolakoka

καλησπερες.το www.eviawifi.net δεν με αφηνει να γραφτω-κολαει στην αποστολη mail καπου.Βρισκομαι πλεων μονιμα Καλημεριανους- Κυμη.Υπαρχεις κανεις σε κοντινη αποσταση που να θελει να ασχοληθουμε με κεραιουλες?  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Καλησπέρα
Ναι έχει πρόβλημα στην αυτόματη αποστολή email θα επιδιορθωθεί προσεχώς.
Στο διάστημα αυτό κάθε δύο μέρες τα στέλνω manual, για να σας στείλω το email ενεργοποιήσεως σας παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε κανονικά τα στοιχεία σας (όλα τα πεδία στη μάσκα). 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το κακό και δεν αφήνετε σωστά τα στοιχεία σας και ένα τηλέφωνο, για να μπορέσουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε αν χρειαστεί.
Kolakoka σου στέλνω email, από το προσωπικό μου λογαριασμό για ότι χρειαστείς ενημέρωσε με.

----------


## θανάσης

Το πρόβλημα με τα email του eviawifi.net και wind.ewn αποκαταστάθηκε με την βοήθεια του Συλλόγου του AWMN και των υπηρεσιών που διαθέτη στους server του.
Εκ μέρους της κοινότητας του EWN, σας ευχαριστούμε για την υποστήριξη που μας προσφέρεται για να μεγαλώσουμε το κοινό μας πια δίκτυο.

----------

